# Questions about navigating a raft.



## Ransomed (Aug 25, 2021)

Hummm, an interesting budget minded approach to a Huckleberry Finn type of raft. I had to look up the distance- 652 miles. Is that correct? With over 28000 barges annually according to the TVA website. The trolling motor seems like a good idea if you can keep the battery charged. But it could cause you problems for licensing and right of way rules. I'd be worried about the wind too- not just current.

Not sure how things are in your neck of the woods, but anything with a motor on it usually requires a license- in this case a boat license. And if you're worried about getting out of the way of larger vessels, as a vessel with restricted maneuvering ability (if you don't have a motor), you'd technically have the right away. Unless you're being overtaken. Or the other vessel is constrained by draft (ie it might run aground to avoid you.) Rules of the Road : BoatUS Foundation But there is a joke in the maritime boating world- the law of gross tonnage takes precedent over all rules.

If you put any sort of motor on, it needs to be big enough for you to comply with the rules of right away in normal, foreseeable conditions.

Sounds like an interesting under taking. Good luck!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Dude. Totes? Huck Finn rafts is why God invented 55 gallon barrels.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sounds like a super cool project/trip.

Agree with Wallrat, definitely consider 55gal barrels.


----------



## kneth (Jul 5, 2005)

I second the motor, and the barrels. The big boats and barges may not have the right of way, but they take a long time to stop or turn. Best for you to be able to get out of the way. What will you do for running lights at night? You will definitely need those, in the rain or fog, or in case you can't get to a landing spot in the evening. A small solar panel would probably help you there. Or you could get by with three Coleman style lanterns, with red, green and clear globes. Those are very fragile, tho. 
Good luck, and let us know how it's going! I love to hear about crazy adventures.


----------

